# 28krs



## laurie0099 (Aug 26, 2007)

We are looking at a 28 KRS and just wondering if anyone has any comments on them, good, bad or otherwise. We will pull it with a 2008 Ford F-150. Does it have any outside storage. We looked at it briefly in the rain last weekend and can't remember! We have a 30' R-Vision toy hauler right now, but I don't like the way it's set up and want to have a slide-out to add more space. Thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Laurie
















to Outbackers! 

We have the 28krs and are very happy with it









I don't think you're going to be very happy though towing it with your truck. I guess it all depends on how much weight you load and plan for towing on the flats only.

We first towed it with a Suburban 3/4 ton which was fine, but I wouldn't feel comfortable with anything less than that. We now tow it with a Dodge 1 ton dually diesel...overkill maybe, but we like the power it gives us on hills as well as improved mpg.

It does not have any outside storage, but we don't really need it cause we added storage bins inside the garage area.

Good luck with your decision,


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

There is no outside storage on the 28' krs , which is a pain. Many people say they dont need the out side storage due to the storage room up front, but there is a reason i bought a toy hauler. The front room is for the toys. I have added a hitch to the back that will except a storage rack, this has fixed the storage problem.

I initally pulled my camper with a half ton suburban. It did OK but i was not happy with it. I have upgraded to a dodge 2500 with the cummins engine and all is well


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Forget the F150.

We're pretty much on the brink with our 23krs. It's all fine and dandy on the flats but not so much on the hills, even though we're well within the weight limits.

We just got back from our maiden voyage and I have to admit I was expecting a bit more from the 5.4, and the gas mileage? Well lets just say it sucked. Granted we had the air going full blast and O/D was off, but 7 mpg? Ouch.


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers! We had a 1/2 ton Dodge Hemi when we bought our 28krs. It wasn't enough! When you load bikes, extra gas, extra water, etc., it really needs a 3/4 ton tv.
We do love it, though. I can still load the garage with a quad, and fit things around it just fine. I also have the bed of the truck for more storage if needed. The garage makes a nice room for guests, or for storing extras when we're camping. My wife does not like the traditional toyhaulers, and this was a perfect setup for us.
Good luck with your decision!

John


----------



## laurie0099 (Aug 26, 2007)

jnlswain said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! We had a 1/2 ton Dodge Hemi when we bought our 28krs. It wasn't enough! When you load bikes, extra gas, extra water, etc., it really needs a 3/4 ton tv.
> We do love it, though. I can still load the garage with a quad, and fit things around it just fine. I also have the bed of the truck for more storage if needed. The garage makes a nice room for guests, or for storing extras when we're camping. My wife does not like the traditional toyhaulers, and this was a perfect setup for us.
> Good luck with your decision!
> 
> John


Thanks for all the info guys! We are going back to look at it again tonight. I'm not crazy about our current traditional toyhauler either. And DH would usually only be hauling the 4-wheeler when he's hunting with it so I'm hoping our F-150 will work since we just bought it a couple months ago and I love it! We do still have our old F-250 diesel tho. My Brother-in-law also has a bigger truck they could use to take it hunting I guess. The 28KRS is really not much heavier than our current toy hauler and we live in Minnesota so not much for hills!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

laurie0099 said:


> I'm hoping our F-150 will work since we just bought it a couple months ago and I love it!


Oh I love mine too, and I won't be getting rid of it. I was just hoping for a little better pulling power that's all.

All those numbers they throw at you in the brochures are hardly real world. Next time it will be complete and utter overkill where the TV is concerned. The new 6.4 Powerstroke Diesel with dual turbos has gotten my full attention.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I do have to add that when we had the half ton hemi we were always wondering and worrying and be careful what we packed...blah ...blah. Here in the PNW we have a mountain or 2







and now with the 2500 diesel there is no worry. I swear the truck yawns as if to say" when are you gonna work me?"


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have the 23KRS and pulled it with our F150 - 5.4 Triton.... with two dirt bikes and gear we were seriously pushing the limits of the truck.....we live in Oregon in an area where you have to go over mountians to do just about anything! My DH loved his F150 - easy to park, fit in the garage, smaller engine, etc, etc so the decision to upgrade was not easy, but for our safety we did.... what we bought was a F350 V10 Gas engine with a short bed and you know what? It still fits in the garage, it's still pretty easy to park and it gets better gas milage than our F150 (average towing MPG: F150 9 F350 12.5) and it tows that 23KRS like it's not even there.

We didn't go with the diesel because of the cost difference ($7,000 for the gas, $17,000 for the diesel), but have been very happy with gas engine.

Just my two cents.... and Welcome to Outbackers!!!









Shannon


----------



## laurie0099 (Aug 26, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We have the 23KRS and pulled it with our F150 - 5.4 Triton.... with two dirt bikes and gear we were seriously pushing the limits of the truck.....we live in Oregon in an area where you have to go over mountians to do just about anything! My DH loved his F150 - easy to park, fit in the garage, smaller engine, etc, etc so the decision to upgrade was not easy, but for our safety we did.... what we bought was a F350 V10 Gas engine with a short bed and you know what? It still fits in the garage, it's still pretty easy to park and it gets better gas milage than our F150 (average towing MPG: F150 9 F350 12.5) and it tows that 23KRS like it's not even there.
> 
> We didn't go with the diesel because of the cost difference ($7,000 for the gas, $17,000 for the diesel), but have been very happy with gas engine.
> 
> ...


So now hubby is seriously considering upgrading the F-150 already! Or he's thinking maybe we don't really NEED the toy hauler option. I told him he needs to figure it out so I know what to be looking for!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We looked for while before deciding on the 28krs. We don't have gasoline toys, but we do have a bunch of junk we take to the beach. The Kargoroo was perfect for us!! The garage/storage area is separate from the living area,but accessible. Converts to living area when we take others on trips with us. We have 2 Golden Retrievers, and although they spend most of their time with us, we do have a place to segregate them if we need to do that. I don't really need outside storage with all the garage area of the krs. I would rather have one central storage area instead of several compartments.
We decided on the krs first, then did the math regarding tongue weights, GVW, carrying capacities, etc. Our 2000 GMC 1500 with HD towing 5.3Lgas and 4.10 rear end was fine for our Fleetwood Niagara, but we did not want to risk towing a 28ft tt with it. It had almost 200K miles on it. Even with new shocks and tires I was not comfortable. So, we bought an "07 Classic 2500HD Crew with the DuraMax and Allison trans. I made sure I got the options I wanted. Extendable tow mirrors, mainly. Made the deal with Lakeshore in November, Got the truck in December and drove to Michigan in January. We are very pleased with the whole set up. We are very grateful we were able to do the truck and the camper. I cannot imagine towing the 28krs with anything less than a 3/4 ton truck.
Even with teh 2500 truck, I still had a difficult time getting the hitch set up adn tuned correctly, or close to correct. The krs is very heavy in the front and puts a lot of with on the tongue. I eventually switched out the GM factory hitch with an aftermarket Putnam, Class V hitch. Did not reduce the tongue weight, but it now is handled much more effectively. I really do not think a 1/2 ton truck has the bulk to handle the weights associated with the 28krs. I think you will have the situation of the "tail wagging the dog." 
The 2 entry doors, the dinette slide and the storage area all make the 28krs a very livable camper.
I hope this helps and good luck in your decision making!!
david


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

F150 will be too small for the 28 roo.. The 23 roo is plenty for my Dodge. The 28 would kill it. But we live in Colorado, and only pull in the mountains. When loaded, either Roo will have a 1100-1200 tongue weight. Ours is around 1100...

One option.. Get a small 5th wheel and tow a small atv trailer behind it when you need it... There are many small 5th wheels out there that can easilly be towed by an F150.. I beleive Minn. is a double tow state, but might double check on that.

With a 1/2 ton truck, its best to stay under 26 foot with either a bumper pull trailer or 5th wheel.

Carey


----------



## jayjay (Apr 1, 2007)

I have the 28KRS and load it up with Two Motorcycles and all the other crap. I tow it with the 2007 Tundra 5.7 Liter Cremax 4X4 and have no issues at all. I have gone up 5% grades at 60 MPH with no trouble, so a half ton can do it- if it's a Toyota


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jayjay said:


> I have the 28KRS and load it up with Two Motorcycles and all the other crap. I tow it with the 2007 Tundra 5.7 Liter Cremax 4X4 and have no issues at all. I have gone up 5% grades at 60 MPH with no trouble, so a half ton can do it- if it's a Toyota


Another '07 Tundra 5.7 4x4 (DBL Cab) here! Took the 25 rss up AND down 9% grades with NO issues. In fact the engine braking on this truck is soooo awesome (and capable) that we came DOWN the 5mile 9% grade with a bunch of switchbacks and I NEVER TOUCHED THE BRAKES!!! Just pulled the new 28krs from NH to NY and back through the Berkshire and Catskill Mtns, checking the rear-view to be sure the TT was still there. Yeah. She can handle it! (...and look good doing it!!!!)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jayjay said:


> I have the 28KRS and load it up with Two Motorcycles and all the other crap. I tow it with the 2007 Tundra 5.7 Liter Cremax 4X4 and have no issues at all. I have gone up 5% grades at 60 MPH with no trouble, so a half ton can do it- if it's a Toyota


Go weigh your combo at the scales all loaded with passangers, and fueled up... You are over payload/gvw by a pretty susbstantial amount JayJay... I bet ya. at least 500-700 lbs..

Loaded, your 28roo has a 1200+ tongue weight...

Yours might be less Wolfy, since you dont have toys. Prolly close wolfy, but legal.

Power wise the dodge does really great.. Payload wise my lil dodge is dead... I haul 3 dirt bikes and gear, which weighs 775 lbs. Most of your roos garage weight goes straight onto your hitch weight... sorry...

A loaded 28 roo goes over payload on any 1/2 ton 4 door pu or suv regaurdless of brand, except the new 2008 nissan, or heavy 1/2 er's.(chevy max)

The rest of us quad cabbers are all within a few pounds of 1600lbs payload. Your no better with a toyota, dodge, chev, or ford.. We all have the same problem with being overweight if you wanna tow a loaded roo.

Carey


----------



## jayjay (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a weight distribution hitch and electric brake which helps a lot. If we are over at all then I sure don't notice it. My f150 had a hard time. They should have designated the Tundra as a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new pending Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

